# Mites?



## Animalzoo (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi,

I have an outside colony who are breeding. I've a female currently feeding 3 chicks who has a very scabby and crusty cere and feet. I'm so scared she has mites. I've tried to take a photo, this is the best I can do.
I know some hens develop thick crusty ceres when in breeding condition but hers has started to bleed a little around the right nostril. She also has scabby bits all around her mouth and beak areas.

__
https://flic.kr/p/BPoC79

I also have a **** bird also with chicks that has some crusty bits on his cere. His nose isn't blue but trust me he is male. I think its a recessive gene that gives them pink ceres.

__
https://flic.kr/p/BJpPGr

I managed to get them together too. 

__
https://flic.kr/p/AUhmsa

To confirm, these 2 are NOT bonded and have other mates but no other birds are showing these symptoms.

Please tell me they are ok!?

Thanks.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! 

I'm sorry to say that your budgies do have scaly face mites and it's already getting to an advance stage and they need immediate treatment. Not only will these birds need to be treated but also all the other budgies who are currently not showing any symptoms because given the fact they are all sharing the same space, the infestation is everywhere. 
You will need to get Ivermectin to treat your birds, there is a spot on treatment where you apply a drop of the product into the back of the neck and directly into the skin. Given the advance case of mites and the fact you have breeding birds and they will need multiple treatments, it's best that you consult with an avian vet regarding a treatment plan for your flock. 
After they are given the first treatment, you will need to thoroughly wash and disinfect the whole aviary and a accessories, all perches, food and water containers, for the wooden nest boxes it would be best to replace them for new ones (incoming chicks can also be afflicted by the mites while on the nest).

Regarding colony breeding, take a look at the link below.
http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/106210-cage-colony-breeding-differences-dangers.html
When it comes to breeding, in order to do so responsibly, to have a better control over the flock and to avoid inbreeding, vicious fights that can end in tragedy, it's best to separate each pair into their own breeding cage.


----------



## Animalzoo (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks for the confirmation. I'm not too surprised but just wanted it confirmed. 
Whats more annoying is I wanted to act immediately but needed to wait for Monday (yesterday) but we're having national bank holidays (I live in Spain) so the avian vet I use has been closed yesterday and today. I can go in tomorrow but I'm eager for treatment. Grrrrr

The birds are breeding (as you know) so would any spot on treatment be dangerous for the chicks. Is there an alternative to add to drinking water instead to treat the entire flock?

I've been googling and can see there are a variety of treatments available but I just dont want to harm the babies!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

The best treatment is the spot on variety, the sprays a dangerous as the residue will be everywhere it also goes n your budgies beak, eyes, nares, and anything that is around. You also do not know how much they are receiving.
Having your birds breed in a colony situation is not ideal, you will need to disinfect the whole aviary, perches , toys, everything.
Breeding boxes are far more reliable and safer for the pair and chicks. Please treat your birds s soon as possible mites can be fatal.


----------



## Animalzoo (Dec 5, 2015)

All done and treated. My avian vet provided a spot on treatment which I applied immediately yesterday. I'm not going to breed in a colony again, its just been too much effort and I have had a few issues. Once these youngsters are fledged and weaned all those boxes are out of there! I'm also moving house next year so I'm not breeding them again until after I'm settled so it'll give me time to work through a disinfection plan for the aviary. Hey ho!

Many thanks for the help.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I sincerely hope that the treatment goes well and it's good to hear that it has started and a full disinfection plan is on the move! :thumbsup: 

I hope everyone will be cured in no time and I'm hoping to see pictures of the chicks and their parents soon


----------



## slavik0627 (Mar 22, 2012)

Just FYI, for scaly mites, you could have used regular vaseline, just place it on beaks and legs.
I hope birds are better and healthy now!


----------

